# DNR tags and licenses



## linkinpark4365

I know with everything going on that things are backed up. Me and my wife paid for our base licenses and kill tags for the spring turkey season but have not received nothing. Base and turkey licenses were purchased the day they became available. Does anyone have any knowledge of this? In the same boat? If there's been any other posts sorry I missed it! Thanks in advance.

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DannyNoonan

I'm a little confused too. Renewed my resident Hunt/Fish Combo license on-line on Mar 24th. About a week later I received the deer combo and 4+ restricted tags, but nothing else. I've been trying to call their support # a few times but only receive a msg that "all operators are busy" and never get answered nor routed to a voice mail for leaving a msg. I'm still carrying my 2019 license in the event I have to try to explain the situation to a DNR officer. I probably also ought to have a paper copy of my on-line purchase receipt...


----------



## crappieJoe

DannyNoonan said:


> I'm a little confused too. Renewed my resident Hunt/Fish Combo license on-line on Mar 24th. About a week later I received the deer combo and 4+ restricted tags, but nothing else. I've been trying to call their support # a few times but only receive a msg that "all operators are busy" and never get answered nor routed to a voice mail for leaving a msg. I'm still carrying my 2019 license in the event I have to try to explain the situation to a DNR officer. I probably also ought to have a paper copy of my on-line purchase receipt...


You have to print out your base and fishing license, there is a pdf in your e receipt.


----------



## waterwolf90

I haven't got any of my new tags/licenses yet, and I really don't wanna do the online way. Am I SOL? Could I still get them at wally world? Or would that be frowned upon.


----------



## old graybeard

I ordered all my tags on 3/16/20 and have received nothing in the mail. I called once and they told me they would be mailed out but that was a week ago?


----------



## LooksMoosey

Only kill tags (deer and turkey) will be mailed and it can take up to two weeks for them to deliver. Base licenses and fishing licenses will all have to be printed or saved to your phone (use the pdf from your purchase online)


----------



## UPaquariest

I am in the same boat, ordered them the day they came out, I have a screen capture of the base & Fishing license on my phone. No turkey tag yet, today is 3 week.


----------



## linkinpark4365

Thanks Ash, I printed the base. I missed that so good call. It's been 2 weeks or so since I bought the kill tags. Maybe I am just being impatient.

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## syrio

Also ordered on the 16th. I’m guessing they aren’t fully staffed to mail all the envelopes.


----------



## UPaquariest

Called and left a voicemail, don't expect a response but worth a try.


----------



## Barothy

I sent an email to the DNR today asking if the Turkey License/Kill tags were going to be issued as I also bought mine on 3/16/2020 and haven't received anything. I don't know if they are slow-walking this due to the Covid-19 virus and this is one way of keeping hunters home. If tags are not going to be issued will we get a refund? I really don't expect a response and I can't find any information on the DNR's website regarding the delay.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser

waterwolf90 said:


> I haven't got any of my new tags/licenses yet, and I really don't wanna do the online way. Am I SOL? Could I still get them at wally world? Or would that be frowned upon.


You can still get them at wally world, I picked mine up there Saturday while grocery shopping.


----------



## LooksMoosey

I’m sure there is an overwhelmingly larger amount of tags ordered online this year. I would anticipate some delays.


----------



## linkinpark4365

I took a screen shot of my receipt of my confirmation email. Has my name, zone, and that I bought it. If it does not come before the 18th this will be my kill tag if I get stopped I would assume?

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Slick Trick40

I got my turkey tag in the mail today


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Slick Trick40 said:


> I got my turkey tag in the mail today


linkipark, I did the same thing..just show them that..what are they gonna do..send me back to VietNam?? Good luck boys!!


----------



## UPaquariest

Hopefully mine comes in today.


----------



## ART

Still waiting for mine.....


----------



## Yankee#1

I emailed the DNR yesterday. Below is my email and their reply:

*My email:*
I ordered ZZ turkey tags online for my wife, son and I on March 30th, the first day these tags were available for OTC sale. According to the DNR website, all tags purchased online should arrive in 7-14 business days, which indicates they should arrive (at the latest) by April 16th or 17th.

Three questions:

What is the actual likelihood the tags will arrive before the season opener on April 18th?
If the tags do not arrive, is it legal to carry a phone showing proof of purchase of the license and tag and still hunt?
If legal to hunt, should the hunter carry a homemade tag in the woods until the actual tags arrive?

Some states like Oklahoma already use a similar system, where the hunter is responsible for making and attaching a customized tag that contains specific information (mandated by the ODWC) to the bird immediately upon harvest. Briefly described here: http://www.eregulations.com/oklahoma/hunting/turkey-regulations/
Please advise.


*DNR Reply:*
Thanks for your interest in turkey hunting in Michigan!

The likelihood is high that you will receive your tags before the season opener. Our licensing team is working very hard to get these out to folks as quickly as possible. At this time, we have not discussed alternate protocols for tagging turkeys. It is advisable that you wait for your tags to arrive before you go out to hunt. If this changes, we will notify turkey hunters through DNR email. You can sign up to receive emails about turkey hunting here if you haven’t already: https://public.govdelivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/subscriber/new

I hope this helps!


----------



## Canvsbk

I printed the email receipt tag. I intend to use it somehow should the actual tag not arrive in time. I can certainly see some difficulty with this plan but these are difficult times.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

old graybeard said:


> I tried to do the same thing yesterday at the two local places that sell licenses. Both places told me they can't void a tag that I have to call the dnr to get that done. I'm still trying to do what I can to get a tag by Saturday but i feel like I'm chasing my tail. I did get a reply to one email explaining that all tags bought before 3/20 got messed up but to be patient they should show up sometime.


That’s BS, he voided my tag and didn’t blink an eye, I even got a email from the DNR thanking me for my purchase and the dollar amount, only a suggestion but for a piece of mind you could alway pay $15 dollars and buy a replacement for a lost tag, I understand that we shouldn’t have to spend the extra money but it’s always a option.......then again if I was hunting behind my house and had the receipt for my original tag in my pocket.....well you get my drift. Hope it works out for you OGB.
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow

I also screenshot this from another thread, could have been this one, I let him read it and he said ok let me see what I can do.
Flight


----------



## sureshotscott

ART said:


> Who's still waiting for a tag purchased before March 16?
> I am


MeToo

#BelieveAllHunters


----------



## syrio

Received mine today. Ordered 3/16


----------



## travfisher

old graybeard said:


> I tried to do the same thing yesterday at the two local places that sell licenses. Both places told me they can't void a tag that I have to call the dnr to get that done. I'm still trying to do what I can to get a tag by Saturday but i feel like I'm chasing my tail. I did get a reply to one email explaining that all tags bought before 3/20 got messed up but to be patient they should show up sometime.


I was having the same issue as you , got fed up and yesterday called the dnr licensing number, was on hold a while but was able to talk to someone who voided my license , and I went to the store and bought a new one . They tried to encourage me to wait a few days but I told them time is running out ! You may want to give it a shot , the number is 517-284-6057.


----------



## old graybeard

Mine finally showed up today.


----------



## SteelSearchin

Wow!! Glad it finally showed up. I ordered my son's MYH tags last Thursday and they were in the mailbox Monday. I couldn't believe it. Good luck punching that thing.

Now if they would just start sending out boat registrations to everybody. Luckily I'm good for two years, but a good buddy and my old man are pretty worked up.


----------



## old graybeard

SteelSearchin said:


> Wow!! Glad it finally showed up. I ordered my son's MYH tags last Thursday and they were in the mailbox Monday. I couldn't believe it. Good luck punching that thing.
> 
> Now if they would just start sending out boat registrations to everybody. Luckily I'm good for two years, but a good buddy and my old man are pretty worked up.


I think this whole virus thing has them pretty understaffed right now and it's causing them plenty of issues. Good luck to your Dad!


----------



## mal

Purchased my hunt/fish combo on 3/24 and received my deer tags in about a week. Purchased my turkey tag on 3/30 and so far nothing.


----------



## kevinalt60

Turkey tag Ordered 4/9 , got it today. Phew...


----------



## Deadeyedeek

kevinalt60 said:


> Turkey tag Ordered 4/9 , got it today. Phew...


N/R hunt-fish combo on the 3/8 and nothing yet!! got screenshot, going anyhow..I will ask for forgiveness not permission! Whats the worst they can do..send me back to Vietnam?? Good hunting boys and girls DD


----------



## ART

No show again...if it doesn't show up tomorrow I may go to the local license agent and get a replacement tag for the "lost" tag.....extra 15 bucks sucks....


----------



## Deadeyedeek

ART said:


> No show again...if it doesn't show up tomorrow I may go to the local license agent and get a replacement tag for the "lost" tag.....extra 15 bucks sucks....


Art..just talked to them and they started mailing this week..screenshot of reciept will work till you get them???


----------



## ART

They claim it won't....says cant hunt without tag..they told me they started mailing a couple weeks ago...but Im tempted...


----------



## Liver and Onions

Ordered on 4-1. Received ATV sticker right away. Big deal, why not put the turkey tag in the same envelope ?
Not in today's mail so I called. Not a good conversation and ended with me saying well I'm just going to use my printed receipt. Guy on the other ended tells me I will be ticketed for doing that if stopped. So after buying hunting licenses for 60 years and waiting 15 days for them to send my online license he tries to shame me into sitting at home. 
I didn't say F you until I hung up. I'm sure he has had a lot of similar conversations today and is probably a little cranky. I'm a little cranky right now too.

L & O


----------



## 3"2's

Deadeyedeek said:


> Art..just talked to them and they started mailing this week..screenshot of reciept will work till you get them???


Haven't received mine either. Screenshot receipt will have to work. I'd hate to fork $15 out for something already purchased.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Just got a call from Lansing....6:15 pm !!!!
Email is coming tonight with instructions for a temporary kill tag if our tag doesn't come before you head out to hunt.
Check your email tonight. 

L & O


----------



## mal

Liver and Onions said:


> Just got a call from Lansing....6:15 pm !!!!
> Email is coming tonight with instructions for a temporary kill tag if our tag doesn't come before you head out to hunt.
> Check your email tonight.
> 
> L & O


I think the State probably realized that the chances of getting prosecutions on those ticketed for not possessing a kill tag, despite having purchased a license 3-4 weeks ago, were not great...and it would be a waste of valuable C.O. time making court appearances.


----------



## ART

got it...printed out....


----------



## Old Whaler

Combo license & turkey license purchased online Sunday, 4/12. 
Deer & 4/25-5/1 turkey tags received today, 4/16. 
Don't give up hope!


----------



## 3"2's

Liver and Onions said:


> Just got a call from Lansing....6:15 pm !!!!
> Email is coming tonight with instructions for a temporary kill tag if our tag doesn't come before you head out to hunt.
> Check your email tonight.
> 
> L & O


Great deal! Thanks for the heads up L & O.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Old Whaler said:


> Combo license & turkey license purchased online Sunday, 4/12.
> Deer & 4/25-5/1 turkey tags received today, 4/16.
> Don't give up hope!


Good, but that's 1 of the things that pisses me off. You order on 4/12 and receive 4/16.
I order 4/1 and still have not received. 

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions

ART said:


> got it...printed out....


Hmmm. The message must be going out in alphabetical order using first names. I should not have used my middle name of Zorro.

L & O


----------



## ART

Not giving up hope....but one more business day before season is too close to hope....


----------



## sureshotscott

Got the email with the temp tag. Bought all tags 3/15, nothing received via mail. So now instead of having to find an in-person retailer to get a new tag tomorrow, I have to find someone to print the temp tag. Would normally print stuff at work, but that's closed. Thanks MI DNR!


----------



## thegospelisgood

I ordered 4/2 and haven't got anything. Called DNR she said they can void it and I said that's fine. 

Ill order a new one online if I cant find a retailer - and if that one shows up - well - it is what it is.


----------



## Liver and Onions

sureshotscott said:


> Got the email with the temp tag. Bought all tags 3/15, nothing received via mail. So now instead of having to find an in-person retailer to get a new tag tomorrow, I have to find someone to print the temp tag. Would normally print stuff at work, but that's closed. Thanks MI DNR!


Damn, 3-15 and still not received on 4-15.

L & O


----------



## BucksandDucks

Ordered mine and my daughters on 4/8 and received them today


----------



## deer tracker

Liver and Onions said:


> Damn, 3-15 and still not received on 4-15.
> 
> L & O











Print this out mr liver


----------



## Liver and Onions

deer tracker said:


> ..........
> Print this out mr liver


Thanks, that worked. For some reason I have not received this yet from the DNR. I do receive emails from them with all of their press releases so I know that that my email address is in the system.

L & O


----------



## Barothy

Somewhere back in this thread I reported that my tags were in the mail after a long wait. However with the ban on travel between two residences and my other residence being 180 miles away I decided to have to have the DNR void my tag and refund my money. I'm guessing these restrictions will continue after May 1st so if I get another license for a later time-frame I will still be in the same boat. Good luck to all as I look forward to next year.


----------



## 3"2's

deer tracker said:


> View attachment 518241
> 
> Print this out mr liver


Still didn't get an email. I screenshot and printed this out along with my receipt. Says that's all we need....I hope..lol. Thanks deer tracker. Good luck in the morning boys!


----------



## NbyNW

https://content.govdelivery.com/att...ents/1429317/2020Spring TurkeyTempKillTag.pdf

Here is the link to turkey template I just got emailed to me.


----------



## 3"2's

NbyNW said:


> https://content.govdelivery.com/attachments/MIDNR/2020/04/16/file_attachments/1429317/2020Spring TurkeyTempKillTag.pdf
> 
> Here is the link to turkey template I just got emailed to me.


Just got it as well.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Ordered mine 3/31, received it in mail 4/15. Ready to roll!


----------



## hucklebuck

I bought my license on 3-31 online and checked the mail today 4-17 and still no license. I'll be out tomorrow regardless.


----------



## NbyNW

hucklebuck said:


> I bought my license on 3-31 online and checked the mail today 4-17 and still no license. I'll be out tomorrow regardless.


If you can, open and print the tag at the following link:

https://content.govdelivery.com/att...ents/1429317/2020Spring TurkeyTempKillTag.pdf

The DNR made these available, so all of us who did not receive the mailed tags can still legally tag our turkeys.


----------



## Liver and Onions

hucklebuck said:


> I bought my license on 3-31 online and checked the mail today 4-17 and still no license. I'll be out tomorrow regardless.


Mine did not come today either. Online 4-1. Will be using the paper license and copy of payment receipt.

L & O


----------



## hucklebuck

Thanks for the link. My printer is currently down but my brother will be hunting the same property as me so I will send it to him and see if he can print it for me.


----------



## thegospelisgood

The red blood is gonna show up awesome on the white paper! HOORAH!


----------



## Fishfighter

I wonder if most of the problem was the USPS getting stuff out. I ordered a new box call three weeks ago and it has yet to arrive coming from Georgia.


----------

